# Programa para adaptacion de impedancias



## ordnarf (Mar 4, 2007)

Este es un programa que hice en matlab, que ingresando los valores de Zi y Zo, la frecuencia y lo demás que pida, nos entrega los resultados y el tipo de red que mejor adapte... pi, t, l, l en cascada... 

espero que le sirva de ayuda a alguien, incluso para sus estudios

lo único que pido que no borren mi nombre que fue producto de mucho esfuerzo, 

Las personas que puedan mejorarlo o corregir algún error, que adjunten su nombre a realizado por y pido que un dia pueda ser este, con la colaboración de todos los que puedan mejorarlo, la mejor herramienta para ayuda a los estudiantes de telecom


----------



## bbpinhead (Dic 20, 2007)

ordnarf,

muy buen trabajo el tuyo. Felicidades. 
Por supuesto que tu nombre constara en mis citaciones a este programa.

Saludos

B


----------

